# Bose: where is the sub?



## MarcF-TT (Jun 14, 2011)

My car has Bose, well at least the doors say Bose on them and have the Auto option in the GALA menu of the Concert HU. Can't seem to locate the subwoofer anywhere. The Audi website definitely mentions a subwoofer for the Coupe: http://www.audi.co.uk/new-cars/tt/tt-co ... ystem.html

Any ideas where it should be?


----------



## Smoothie (Feb 10, 2010)

viewtopic.php?f=43&t=208465


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Dont worry, its not broken, its just BOSE is not very good....


----------



## MarcF-TT (Jun 14, 2011)

Smoothie said:


> http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=43&t=208465


Thanks - it says the "rear left sidepanel". When looking at the boot there is almost a grille at either side. I hear no sound coming from either the left or right - could be sub be defective?


----------



## Smoothie (Feb 10, 2010)

Not sure but what I do know is when I had the standard Audi head unit in the sound was just ok - typical of Bose I thought - just good marketing when the product isn't that great. But Ive since replaced my head unit for a Aftermarket Kenwood and the sound is fantastic IMHO.

Back to your question - turn treble all the way down - turn up base and feel for vibrations rather than listen


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

psmith98752 said:


> Thanks - it says the "rear left sidepanel". When looking at the boot there is almost a grille at either side. I hear no sound coming from either the left or right - could be sub be defective?


It's the side panel next to the parcel shelf errr rear seats that is, opposite from where the first aid kit should be.

The grille like openings in the boot are ventilation outlets. From there the air escapes to behind the upholstery and then it finds its way to ventilation openings in the bodywork behind the rear bumper.


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

1 - Digital Sound Package control unit -J525

2 - Subwoofer -R148

3 - Treble speaker rear left -R14

4 - Mid-range/bass speaker rear left -R159

5 - Bass speaker front left -R21

6 - Mid-range speaker front left -R103

7 - Treble speaker front left -R20

8 - Centre mid-range/treble speaker -R158

9 - Microphone unit in roof module -R164

10 - Treble speaker front right -R22

11 - Mid-range speaker front right -R104

12 - Bass speaker front right -R23

13 - Mid-range/bass speaker rear right -R160

14 - Treble speaker rear right -R16


----------

